# Changed groomers.....done speedy fast...not sure if this is good



## Big Joe (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi
I had a longtime groomer that had to close her shop because of starting a family. 
I have 2 dogs: a 28 lb Schnauzer and a 5 lb long hair Chihuahua 
It would take her 90 minutes to 3 hours to get them done. Her plan was always 90 minutes but sometimes it took longer. I thought she did a good job.

I am trying a new groomer and she completed both dogs in 38 minutes--first time they were there. They look and smell clean and there are no issues but I am kinda wondering, I can hardly get showered and dried in 38.....am I over thinking this?

I am just not sure that they were really washed, the little one was totally dry, the big one was slightly damp. It is SO funny cuz I see so many complaining that it took too long:wink:

Thank you for your time


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Was this supposed to be a full groom? _Maybe _for just a bath... but even with just a quick lathering and tossing them into a cage dryer afterwards, I'd be hard pressed to believe they were both bathed and dried in half an hour. I'd be even less inclined to believe that your Schnauzer was clipped (I'm assuming clipped, instead of stripped?) and that they had their nails and ears done in that amount of time.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Depends: 

Does this woman have multiple employees/bathers? If so, yeah, that's doable. Otherwise, I'd be worried too.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

CptJack said:


> Depends:
> 
> Does this woman have multiple employees/bathers? If so, yeah, that's doable. Otherwise, I'd be worried too.


I just assumed that it was a one person shop (yeah, I know, never assume).... but yeah, if there are several groomers, as well as a bunch of people who only bathe and dry dogs, then they could be done that fast.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

LeoRose said:


> I just assumed that it was a one person shop (yeah, I know, never assume).... but yeah, if there are several groomers, as well as a bunch of people who only bathe and dry dogs, then they could be done that fast.


Yeah. Or even just two people and a schedule that's not crammed allowing them to be bathed and cage dried at about the same time, instead of waiting on one to be done and then doing the other. It just depends.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Your first groomer may have been working on her own and was not as experienced as I cannot see it taking an hour and a half to bath a little long haired Chihuahua and a little schnauzer even if she had to clip the schnauzer right off. If you are satisfied with the job she did, does it really matter that it did not take as long?


----------



## Sydneyrocky (Jul 16, 2017)

Well as everyone states if you are pleased with the result. I used to do my own Schnauzers grooming; the black/silver took about 45mins and the salt/pepper took about 30mins; so that is a little over an hour for both together and I'm not a "professional groomer". Just wondering was the Schnauzer supposed to have a Schnauzer cut; if so hum.....the Chihuahua looks fine. There are the ones I used to groom; they have moved over the bridge now:


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I bath dogs for a groomer. I've worked with a lot of different groomers and bathers. Some wash, dry and groom better than others. Some are about quality. Some are about speed and getting the dogs out fast.

It would probably take me 20-25 minutes alone to wash and blowdry your Schnauzer properly... assuming they don't need any cage drying for fear of the dryer. I guess it depends on what the groom is it.. could be done in 20 minutes? It takes me 30 minutes just to do feet/ears/nub trim on my Aussie but I'll admit that I'm a bit slow at the grooming parts since I don't do it that often. If the Chi is just bath/nails then it would barely add any extra time to the grooming. That could be done while the Schnauzer is being groomed. 

Other bathers/groomers I would work with would bath/dry them much faster than me. I've always noticed the difference in quality though that the owner may not. I get all the hair out with good shampoo, scrubbing and fully drying. I get all the eye goobers, beard nasties and poo off the butt. I'll be honest that a lot of them.. just kinda don't to get the dog done faster and the groomer kinda cleans up what was leftover. They don't smell as nice that way to me.. but again the owner probably doesn't know the difference because the dog looks and smells better than it did coming in. Just my experiences. If you are happy with the groomer and they are treating your dogs well.. that is what is important more than anything!


----------



## Big Joe (Aug 22, 2017)

Thank you for your comments and advise. I think I am going to try another groomer and compare the results.


----------



## Sydneyrocky (Jul 16, 2017)

Might see if you can observe them working how they treat the dogs, etc before you decide. My back/silver was very difficult to groom and I found out from one of the employees that the groomer had someone hold her down and had a choke collar on her, hence I started doing it myself. See how they treat someone else's dog and see if your dogs can do a meet and greet first to see how they get on with them. Also on the schnauzer ask if they will clip or hand strip, if it's for pet and home clipping is fine.


----------

